# Another Paph. curtisii (double bud)



## gore42 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was pretty excited when I noticed that this one had two buds coming up instead of the typical one; but now I think that I prefer the single blooming ones. As you can see, the second bud on this one is tucked under the petal of the first, which isn't especially attractive. Perhaps if I had spiked it or turned it away from the light so that the second bud would grow in a separate direction, it would have turned out nicer.

Anyway, the first bloom on this one is a little larger than the last one that I posted photos of... it has been grown brighter and slightly warmer. The color on this one is pretty accurate; it's more of a deep crimson rather than the purple of the first one that I posted. Also, the leaves on this one are a different base color... instead of very pale green, they're medium green (though they weren't when I bought the plant, they were the same color as the others). I also am attributing this to the light, since all of my curtisii are fertilized the same way.

Sorry about the unwieldy photo size...












And for comparison, here's a photo that shows the leaves of the first plant that I posted...







Hope you like them 

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2007)

The difference in foliage is amazing. Both are pretty, though.


----------



## TADD (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 28, 2007)

Matt,

Stunning photography as always!

-Ernie


----------

